# frog id... ( sorry no pic till I get on the pc)



## damian83 (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs found a frog on the car today and its black and white looks just like a golden tail gecko. .. we live on the fnc nsw lismore... 
What could it be? 
Ill try post a pic later today


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 1, 2013)

From the rather nebulous description it sounds like Peron’s Tree Frog (_Litoria peronii_) is the most likely candidate. You can check this species out at the following web site… http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Litoria/peroni/. Confirmation of ID is readily done by observation of the eye and iris – the pupil is horizontal but there is vertical separation in it resulting in a cross-shaped pupil.

Blue


----------



## damian83 (Feb 1, 2013)

closeoto the pic she sent me... its bodyand eyes were the same colour with the cross in the eye...
Beautiful looking frog too


----------

